# Six Mile report 2/11



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report 
The big lake report is better starting at Garrison Bay, early morning and late evening. Fish are being take from 15' to 40' smaller walleyes, a few some nice however.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report
Don't be afraid to fish late. The bite is real good. They are in 15 to 49 feet of water depending on the weather. Some nice walleye are being caught and some perch.

The best area is off the Totten Trail boat ramp. South and East.

Use genz worms, neon lites, lunar grubs or buckshot rattlers. Tip them with 1 or 2 minnows. Most bites came at sunrise and sunset but some bites in the afternoon.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

I lost your website address. Can you post it on here for me?
I have tried to punch it in from memory, but not successful. Stizo


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Stizo

www.sixmilecorner.com

It is not my website. I am the moderator for Lake Audobon forum and update the info.

Welcome to Nodak.

Dean


----------



## Stizostedion vitreum (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Dean!


----------

